# nipple



## wild wild west (May 21, 2009)

looking at heading out toward nipple tomorrow anyone going?


----------



## southbound again (Aug 1, 2008)

looking at Thursday


----------



## seeryfly (Jul 13, 2009)

Changing the plan to go on Sat with all the other knuckleheads. Was going on Fri, but thing are moving around as usual.


----------

